# Go Box for Czech Republic



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all

Just attempted to enter the Czech Republic in our van (3.85t) and the rules have changed, as of Jan this year. Instead of a vignette, they are now operating the wretched Go-box system as per Austria, for vehicles over 3.5t. This means we need an emissions certificate, which we don't have.

We've wriggled round it by turning round and entering the country without using the toll roads but just thought this info may be useful.

And does anyone know how you get an emissions certificate??

Cheers
Tishf650


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Were currently in South germany heading towards Prage. Just realised that we need to have a go box thing for use of the motorways. I have worked out that to get to prauge along the D5 (east) and then up to Dresden in our van >3.5t will cost approx 20E. This assumes that we can prove that we are in class 4 for emmissions (Fiat X250 - 57 plate) (German green sticker) The post above has me worried that we may not have the correct document

I also assume that you collect the go box thing at the border when you cross, if not then we may not be going to Prage 

Currently in Bad Schonborn just south of the A6. Having a great time in good weather. Just be learning to Skype with our daughters and grandkids.

Spent the last 2 days in Saarburg, can recomend a visit

Andy & Liz


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh dear we are going in that direction too and don't have a certificate. I will try a search and see if I can find any info, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Info here http://www.premid.cz/


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a Hymer (> 3.5 tons) and when we got to the Czech border this May I was asked for an emissions certificate. When I said I didn't have one he asked what papers I did have so I handed over the original Hymer papers. He said "thats fine". I asked where does it give the emissions figure and he said he could tell by a particular code. Needless to say I didn't argue but now make sure I have the original papers with me every time we travel.

Incidentally the papers are all in German so still have not worked out which is the emissions code.

Regards


David


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi

I discovered this change on the border with Poland. The form stated they needed a certificate for emissions, but they accepted Euro 4 as ticked, without any other documentation.

I suspect I was lucky. Still an expensive experience to transit the Czech Republic - we were passing through en-route to Vienna.

David


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Were currently in Prage at the Pragh camping site which is about 2km from the center. The site is OK as is the weather. Further to my last about the 'go box' thing we are now the owners of one!

As you cross the border you have to buy a Premid box if you are over 3.5 ton at a cost of 1,500 CK (about 75 euros) and put 1,500 of credit on it (that's another 75 euros). If you are less than 3.5 ton you need to buy a sticker for 15 euros which will cover you for up to 10 days.

The guys at the border asked for the emissions certificate but I explained that we dont have them until the van is 3 years old (MOT) and that I did however have a German green sticker with level 4 on it, he was happy with that.

We have been told that the run east to Prage then north to Dresden will cost about 40 euros and we will get the cost of the box and remaining credit back when we re enter Germany.

After a week of not hearing any english spoken other than us it is quite disappointing that half the people in the city spoke English. 

I will post more one Ive charged my lap top

Andy


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Bubblehead said:


> If you are less than 3.5 ton you need to buy a sticker for 15 euros which will cover you for up to 10 days.


For those of you with a less than 3.5 ton vehicle please remember that you only need the windscreen sticker *if you are using Czech motorways. *

I expect most people with a MH will go to Prague but you can enter the country by turning off the autobahn at Pirna (just South of Dresden) and entering via Konigstein and that way you you don't need anything if you are less than 3.5 tons.

You can see quite a lot of the country without using the motorways but it will take you a bit longer (Oh OK let's say a *lot* longer :roll: )


----------

